# طلب توضيح



## باحث في الاديان (13 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم 
قرات هنا في رسالة رومية الاصحاح 16 العدد 22:


> *22. أَنَا تَرْتِيُوسُ كَاتِبُ هَذِهِ الرِّسَالَةِ أُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الرَّبِّ.*


و كما تعلمون فانا ابحث و اكثر تفسير اقرا فيه هو تفسير انطونيوس فكري فقرات تفسيرها فيقول في تفسير هذه الجملة:





> آية (22): *ترتيوس= *كان ترتيوس يعمل نساخاً لبولس لأن بولس كان خطه رديئاً لا يمكن قراءته بسهولة لضعف عينيه لذلك يعتذر عن هذا لأهل غلاطية (11:6). وترتيوس في محبته بعد أن رأى محبة بولس لأهل رومية إستأذن بولس أن يكتب إسمه ليرُسل هو أيضاً السلام لأهل رومية.


فهل كان كلامه ايضا بوحي من الروح القدس؟
فكيف يستاذنه في كتابة شيء ليس من وحي الروح القدس؟
​


----------



## Star Online (13 أغسطس 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ..

حبيبي سؤالك جيد ..

سأطلب منك أن تقرأ أولا هذا الموضوع ..

التحيات الختامية في الرسائل ..ومفاهيم مغلوطة ..

إقرأ الموضوع ورأيضا المشاركة خاصة my rock

وربنا يفتح قلبك 
امين

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76812*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 أغسطس 2011)

كلمة وحى عندنا لا تعنى بالضرورة تعبيرات محددة

إذ يوجد الوحى بتعبيرات محددة ، مثل النبوءات 

كما يوجد الوحى بتوجيه الكاتب إلى أفكار ومواضيع معينة تفيد القارئ

كما يوجد الوحى فى إختيار أخبار معينة لتأريخ فترات مهمة

كما يوجد الوحى فى ذكر نمط حياة معينة داخل الكنيسة ، لتكون قدوة

فكل هذا يعمله الله من خلال قديسيه الرسل ، لبنيان الإنسان من جوانب عديدة

فالإنسان يحتاج لهذه الجوانب معاً ، لتشكيل صورة كاملة لدينا ، للشريعة ولإسلوب الحياة ولظروف إنتشار الكرازة والتبشير ... إلخ

فكلها جوانب مفيدة لنا


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أغسطس 2011)

*سؤال بسيط ما ثمة التعارض بين سلام احد الاشخاص لاخر وبين الوحى
*


----------



## fouad78 (14 أغسطس 2011)

الوحي في الكتاب المقدس لا يقتصر على التعاليم الإلهية
بل أيضاً يشمل الأحداث التاريخية
وذكر كاتب الرسالة وإلى من موجهة الرسالة هو أمر في غاية الأهمية
فهذه الأسماء أضافت قيمة تاريخية ومصداقية إلى هذه الأسفار المقدسة
فلولاها لما عرفنا من كتب الرسالة وإلى من وجهت
وعن طريقها أيضا عرفنا العاملين في حقل الخدمة في أثناء نشأة الكنيسة الأولى
فالحقائق التاريخية في الكتاب المقدس محمية بالوحي الإلهي مثلها مثل التعاليم الإلهية​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكل من تدخل فىالتوضيح


----------



## باحث في الاديان (14 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء سؤالي هو:
الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله في منظوركم 
يعني رسالة رومية كلها كلام الله اليس كذلك؟
فكاتب الرسالة ترتيوس كتب بعض التحيات من نفسه فعلي افتراض ان بولس كان يكتب بوحي من الروح القدس فهل يعني هذا ان اخر اعداد التي هي من كتابة ترتيوس هي ايضا من وحي الروح القدس؟
يعني هل هذه الكتابة من ترتيوس وحي من الله ام لا و ان كان وحيا فما الدليل انه كان يتكلم بالوحي فقط لا غير؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء سؤالي هو:
> الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله في منظوركم
> يعني رسالة رومية كلها كلام الله اليس كذلك؟
> فكاتب الرسالة ترتيوس كتب بعض التحيات من نفسه فعلي افتراض ان بولس كان يكتب بوحي من الروح القدس فهل يعني هذا ان اخر اعداد التي هي من كتابة ترتيوس هي ايضا من وحي الروح القدس؟
> يعني هل هذه الكتابة من ترتيوس وحي من الله ام لا و ان كان وحيا فما الدليل انه كان يتكلم بالوحي فقط لا غير؟



*كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله و نافع للتعليم و التوبيخ للتقويم و التاديب الذي في البر 2 تى 3: 16*
*
نعم الكتاب المقدس كله موحى به من الله ولكن مع الإختلاف الكلى بين مفهوم الوحى فى المسيحية عنه فى الإسلام .*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2011)

متابع ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نعم الكتاب المقدس كله موحى به من الله ولكن مع الإختلاف الكلى بين مفهوم الوحى فى المسيحية عنه فى الإسلام .*


ياريت توضيح الفرق مع التبسيط ..حيث فى الأسلام الوحى يعتبر حصة أملاء


----------



## apostle.paul (14 أغسطس 2011)

*الوحى فى المسيحية تفاعلى
مفيش كتب بتهبط من الفضاء الخارجى ولا فى ملك بيخنق رسول ويقوله اقرا
الله يعلن ما يريده للبشر عن طريق انبياؤه واناسه الموكل لهم حسب اختياره و المساقين والمنقادين بروح الله بعمل سرائرى الهامى يفوق الوصف
دون الغاء شخصية الكاتب او ثقافته
فهو يستخدم لغة البشر واسلوب البشر فى ايصال ما يريده لنا 
الالفاظ الفاظنا فى محيط البشر لان الله لا لغه له 
والاسلوب اسلوب الكاتب لان فكر الله الالهى فائق الادراك فوق مستوى ادراك البشر فهو يتحدث معنا بما ندركه 
لكن الفكر هو فكر الله المعلن باسلوب ولغة الكاتب بروح قدسه
علشان كدا الكتاب المقدس يطلق عليه كلمة الله او فكر الله وانفاس الله 
وليس كلمات الله 
بالظبط زى لما رئيس يقول لمستشاره اكتب خطاب لرئيس دولة اخرى تخطره بميعاد الاجتماع
الفكر هو فكر الرئيس
والصياغة صاغها مستشاره تحت اشرافه 

*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء سؤالي هو:
> الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله في منظوركم
> يعني رسالة رومية كلها كلام الله اليس كذلك؟
> فكاتب الرسالة ترتيوس كتب بعض التحيات من نفسه فعلي افتراض ان بولس كان يكتب بوحي من الروح القدس فهل يعني هذا ان اخر اعداد التي هي من كتابة ترتيوس هي ايضا من وحي الروح القدس؟
> يعني هل هذه الكتابة من ترتيوس وحي من الله ام لا و ان كان وحيا فما الدليل انه كان يتكلم بالوحي فقط لا غير؟


*مالعيب في ان يوحي الوحي لاي منا ان يتكلم  بمحبة ؟؟؟*
*اوليس التكلم بمحبة من عمل الروح و من وحي روح الله القدوس ؟؟؟*​


----------



## باحث في الاديان (14 أغسطس 2011)

انا سؤالي هل كان ترتيوس يتكلم بوحي من الروح القدس ام لا فقط لا غير؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2011)

*


باحث في الاديان قال:



انا سؤالي هل كان ترتيوس يتكلم بوحي من الروح القدس ام لا فقط لا غير؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم ماكتبه كتب مسوقا من الروح القدس.
*


----------



## باحث في الاديان (14 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> نعم ماكتبه كتب مسوقا من الروح القدس.
> *


ما الدليل مع ان كاتب الرسالة الاصلي هو بولس و هو المسوق من الروح القدس و ترتيوس هو مجرد كتاب للرسالة لسوء خط بولس و زاد من عنده هذه التحيات؟!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 أغسطس 2011)

*


باحث في الاديان قال:




ما الدليل مع ان كاتب الرسالة الاصلي هو بولس و هو المسوق من الروح القدس و ترتيوس هو مجرد كتاب للرسالة لسوء خط بولس و زاد من عنده هذه التحيات؟!

أنقر للتوسيع...


عندك دليل ان دى زياده من عنده وإن بولس الرسول مطلبش منه يكتب كده ؟
*​


----------



## Twin (14 أغسطس 2011)

*مش الراجل استأذن بولس علي وضع سلامات لأهل روميا .... وبولس وافق وبارك *
*يبقي فين المشكلة *
*وهل وضع السلامات الختامية في الرسائل ينفي صفة الوحي وينفي سماح الله بها ؟*​


----------



## باحث في الاديان (14 أغسطس 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> 
> عندك دليل ان دى زياده من عنده وإن بولس الرسول مطلبش منه يكتب كده ؟
> *​


ما اوردته في تفسير انطونيوس فكري يقول استاذنه فاذن له لكن لم يكن بولس هو من كتبها بل كان الكلام لترتيوس تماما فقال انا ترتيوس كاتب هذه الرسالة و اكمل 





> *مش الراجل استأذن بولس علي وضع سلامات لأهل روميا .... وبولس وافق وبارك *
> *يبقي فين المشكلة *
> *وهل وضع السلامات الختامية في الرسائل ينفي صفة الوحي وينفي سماح الله بها ؟*​


فيها انه شخص عادي لم يكن يتكلم بوحي الروح القدس


----------



## Twin (14 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> فيها انه شخص عادي لم يكن يتكلم بوحي الروح القدس


*طب وفين ردك علي سؤالي .....*
*هل وضع السلامات والتحيات تنفي صفة الوحي ؟*​


----------



## Critic (14 أغسطس 2011)

> الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله في منظوركم


ليس على الطريقة الاسلامية
لا يقفذ فى ذهنك ان الله يتحدث و هو يكتب كلامه : انا الله اقول كذا ! لا 
الوحى مفهومه مختلف فى المسيحية
و شرح لك الاستاذ باول شاكرا


----------



## باحث في الاديان (15 أغسطس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب وفين ردك علي سؤالي .....*
> *هل وضع السلامات والتحيات تنفي صفة الوحي ؟*​


انا لا اتكلم عن التحيات توين
انت تؤمن ان بولس رسول و يتكلم بالوحي من الروح القدس و هو يضع السلامات فهي لا تنفي صفة الوحي عنه و لكن انا اتكلم عن ترتيوس الذي وضع تحياته في رسالة بولس


----------



## Star Online (15 أغسطس 2011)

السلامات والتحيات الختامية فى رسائل العهد الجديد


توجد تحيات وسلامات ختامية فى كل رسائل بولس تقريبا، وأيضا نجدها في رسائل بطرس الرسول ويوحنا.

ودائما ما يأتي المعترض بأحد هذه النصوص ويسأل..

هل هذا وحي الهي؟

ما هى الفائدة من قراءة هذه النصوص?

وهذه نصوص السلامات والتحيات فى رسائل العهد الجديد
(رومية 16: 3) سلموا على بريسكلا وأكيلا العاملين معي في المسيح يسوع
(رومية 16: 5) وعلى الكنيسة التي في بيتهما. سلموا على أبينتوس حبيبي الذي هو باكورة أخائية للمسيح.
(رومية 16: 6) سلموا على مريم التي تعبت لأجلنا كثيرا.
(رومية 16: 7) سلموا على أندرونكوس ويونياس نسيبي المأسورين معي اللذين هما مشهوران بين الرسل وقد كانا في المسيح قبلي.
(رومية 16:  سلموا على أمبلياس حبيبي في الرب.
(رومية 16: 9) سلموا على أوربانوس العامل معنا في المسيح وعلى إستاخيس حبيبي.
(رومية 16: 10) سلموا على أبلس المزكى في المسيح. سلموا على الذين هم من أهل أرستوبولوس.
(رومية 16: 11) سلموا على هيروديون نسيبي. سلموا على الذين هم من أهل نركسوس الكائنين في الرب.
(رومية 16: 12) سلموا على تريفينا وتريفوسا التاعبتين في الرب. سلموا على برسيس المحبوبة التي تعبت كثيرا في الرب.
(رومية 16: 13) سلموا على روفس المختار في الرب وعلى أمه أمي.
(رومية 16: 14) سلموا على أسينكريتس وفليغون وهرماس وبتروباس وهرميس وعلى الإخوة الذين معهم.
(رومية 16: 15) سلموا على فيلولوغس وجوليا ونيريوس وأخته وأولمباس وعلى جميع القديسين الذين معهم.
(رومية 16: 16) سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة مقدسة. كنائس المسيح تسلم عليكم.
(رومية 16: 21) يسلم عليكم تيموثاوس العامل معي ولوكيوس وياسون وسوسيباترس أنسبائي.
(رومية 16: 22) أنا ترتيوس كاتب هذه الرسالة أسلم عليكم في الرب.
(رومية 16: 23) يسلم عليكم غايس مضيفي ومضيف الكنيسة كلها. يسلم عليكم أراستس خازن المدينة وكوارتس الأخ.
(كورنثوس الأولى 16: 19) تسلم عليكم كنائس أسيا. يسلم عليكم في الرب كثيرا أكيلا وبريسكلا مع الكنيسة التي في بيتهما.
(كورنثوس الأولى 16: 20) يسلم عليكم الإخوة أجمعون. سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة مقدسة.
(كورنثوس الثانية 13: 12) سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة مقدسة.
(كورنثوس الثانية 13: 13) يسلم عليكم جميع القديسين.
(أفسس 6: 23) سلام على الإخوة، ومحبة بإيمان من الله الآب والرب يسوع المسيح.
(فيلبى 4: 21) سلموا على كل قديس في المسيح يسوع. يسلم عليكم الإخوة الذين معي.
(فيلبى 4: 22) يسلم عليكم جميع القديسين ولا سيما الذين من بيت قيصر.
(كولوسى 4: 10) يسلم عليكم ارسترخس المأسور معي، ومرقس ابن اخت برنابا، الذي اخذتم لأجله وصايا. ان اتى اليكم فاقبلوه.
(كولوسى 4: 12) يسلم عليكم ابفراس، الذي هو منكم، عبد للمسيح، مجاهد كل حين لأجلكم بالصلوات، لكي تثبتوا كاملين وممتلئين في كل مشيئة الله.
(كولوسى 4: 14) يسلم عليكم لوقا الطبيب الحبيب، وديماس.
(كولوسى 4: 15) سلموا على الإخوة الذين في لاودكية، وعلى نمفاس وعلى الكنيسة التي في بيته.
(تيموثاؤس الأولى 5: 26) سلموا على الإخوة جميعا بقبلة مقدسة.
(تيموثاؤس الثانية 4: 19) سلم على فرسكا وأكيلا وبيت أنيسيفورس.
(تيموثاؤس الثانية 4: 21) بادر أن تجيء قبل الشتاء. يسلم عليك أفبولس وبوديس ولينس وكلافدية والإخوة جميعا.
(تيطس 3: 15) يسلم عليك الذين معي جميعا. سلم على الذين يحبوننا في الإيمان. النعمة مع جميعكم. آمين.
(فيليمون 1: 23) يسلم عليك أبفراس المأسور معي في المسيح يسوع،
(عبرانيين 13: 24) سلموا على جميع مرشديكم وجميع القديسين. يسلم عليكم الذين من إيطاليا.
(بطرس الأولى 5: 13) تسلم عليكم التي في بابل المختارة معكم، ومرقس ابني.
(بطرس الأولى 5: 14) سلموا بعضكم على بعض بقبلة المحبة. سلام لكم جميعكم الذين في المسيح يسوع. آمين.
(يوحنا الأولى 1: 13) يسلم عليك أولاد أختك المختارة. آمين.
(يوحنا الثالثة 1: 15) سلام لك. يسلم عليك الأحباء. سلم على الأحباء بأسمائهم.

الرد:
أولا: هل هذا وحي إلهي؟
بالتأكيد وحي الهي..

وليس كل وحي الهي يكتب بصيغة الامر بمعنى أفعل أو لاتفعل..
ولكن كل هذه الأشياء كتبت لأجل تعليمنا..
وفي الواقع بعد ولادة الكنيسة الأولى.. وأنا أقصد تلك الكنيسة التي يقودها الروح القدس والكتاب المقدس يوصف لنا جسد الرب يسوع من خلال أعمال الرسل والرسائل.. ذلك الجسد الحي الذي يرينا كيف يفكر وكيف يخدم وكيف يتعامل مع مشاعر الآخرين.. كيف يتعامل مع الخطأ والصواب.. أنه كائن حي بكل تفاصيله.
لذلك سجل لنا الوحي الالهي أشياء في منتهي الخصوصية.
فنرى في سفر أعمال الرسل خلاف حدث بين الرسول بولس والرسول برنابا على مرقس.. فهؤلاء الناس بشر.. يمكن أن يتفقوا ويمكن أن يختلفوا.. وأيضا يمكن أن يخطئوا وأن يصيبوا.
وفي كورنثوس تعرض الرسول بولس لمشكلة ذلك العضو الذي أخطأ خطية جنسية وأرانا كيف نتعامل معها من خلال تعامله مع المشكلة.
وفي رسالة فليمون أرانا كيف نتعامل مع الخادم المخطيء الهارب, وأيضا أرانا كيف تغير النعمة السارق وتجعله خادما أمينا ومفيدا.. لذلك كل هذه العناصر التي خلقها الوحي من سفر أعمال الرسل والرسائل من بعده جسد حي لكنيسة المسيح النامية..

وهنا نأتي للسؤال الثاني
ثانيا: ماذا نستفيد من تعبيرات السلام

إن تمسك تلاميذ ورسل السيد المسيح بإرسال تحيات السلام فى رسائلهم مرتبط بالسيد المسيح نفسه حينما كان يظهر لهم ويعطيهم السلام، وقد أخذوا وتعلموا هذا التقليد منه:
(لوقا 24: 36) وفيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم: «سلام لكم!»
(يوحنا 20: 19) ولما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم وهو أول الأسبوع وكانت الأبواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط وقال لهم: «سلام لكم».
(يوحنا 20: 21) فقال لهم يسوع أيضا: «سلام لكم. كما أرسلني الآب أرسلكم أنا».
(يوحنا 20: 26) وبعد ثمانية أيام كان تلاميذه أيضا داخلا وتوما معهم. فجاء يسوع والأبواب مغلقة ووقف في الوسط وقال: «سلام لكم».

وهناك الكثير من العناصر التي يمكن أن نستفيد بها من السلامات أذكر منها بعض الأشياء

1- خدمة المسيح ليست قاصرة على الرجال فقط
فنرى من ضمن من سلم عليهم الرسول بولس
• فيبي ” أوصي إليكم بأختنا فيبي التي هي خادمة الكنيسة التي في كنتخريا ” رومية 16: 1
• مريم “سلموا على مريم التي تعبت لأجلنا كثيرا
• ونجد عائلات أيضا مثل اكيلا وبريسكلا.. فنجد في كنيسة المسيح الرجل والمرأة خادمان معا وعاملان معا.. لا فرق ولا تمييز.. وهذا واضح جدا عندما نقرأ فقرة السلام في كل من رومية وكولوسي وفليمون.. الخ

2- نعمة المسيح مغيرة
فنجد مثلا في فقرة السلام الخاصة برومية حديث عن شخص هو روفس “سلموا على روفس المختار في الرب، وعلى أمه أمي” رومية 16: 13, هذا الشخص هو ابن سمعان القيرواني الشهير, “فسخروا رجلا مجتازا كان آتيا من الحقل، وهو سمعان القيرواني أبو ألكسندرس وروفس، ليحمل صليبه ” (مر 15: 21) وهنا نعرف ونثق أن عائلة سمعان قد صارت للمسيح ومن حمل الصليب مسخرا في يوم من الأيام حمله هو وعائلته طائعا بعد هذا.. أليس هذا كفيل بأن يمجد الرب

3- ما نحكم عليه أنه غير نافع للخدمة يمكن أن يكون نافعا
فنحد مرقس الذي كان مصدر قلق لبولس وسبب لإنفصاله التاريخي عن برنابا في الخدمة تأتي الأيام ويطلب من تلميذه تيموثاوس أن يحضر له مرقس لأنه نافع فيقول: “خذ مرقس وأحضره معك لأنه نافع لي (2تي 4: 11) أليس هذا يعلمنا ألانفقد ثقتنا وصبرنا مع شخص نراه غير نافع.. أنه لولا تلك التحيات المدونة ما كنا سمعنا أبدا نهاية تلك الصورة التي أصبح عليها مرقس الرسول.. أليس هذا رائعا؟

4- من كان في حالة ضعف يرجع ويثبت في نعمة المسيح
شخصية شهيرة في وسطنا الكنسي أنها تركت بولس لأنها أحبت العالم الحاضر.. هذه الشخصية هي شخصية ديماس.. ولكني في الواقع وجدت بعد قراءة تحيات بولس الختامية أن هذا الأمر كان مؤقت لأنه في كل من رسالتي كولوسي وفليمون كان ديماس موجودا من جديد مع بولس.. بعض المفسرين فسروا أن ديماس كان موجودا في البداية مع بولس ولكنه تركه.. ولكني أري أن العكس هو الذي حدث.. لأنه عندما تكلم بولس الى تيموثاوس كان مرقس مع تيموثاوس في مكان بعيد.. أما في كولوسي وفليمون فكان تيموثاوس ومرقس مع بولس الرسول وتيموثاوس يشارك بولس في ارسال الرسالة.. إذا فرسالة بولس الثانية الى تيموثاوس والتي فيها وصف ديماس بأنه أحب العالم الحاضر تسبق رسالتي كولوسي وفليمون في الزمن.. ومن هنا نرى أن ديماس قد رجع تائبا.. أليس هذا يمجد الله؟

5- عثرنا على رسالة لاودكية
نفهم من رسالة كولوسي أنها سوف تقرأ في لاودكية.. ولكننا وقعنا في مشكلة أن هناك رسالة لاودكية والتي يجب أن تقرأ في كولوسي أيضا, ” ومتى قرئت عندكم هذه الرسالة فاجعلوها تقرأ أيضا في كنيسة اللاودكيين، والتي من لاودكية تقرأونها أنتم أيضا” كولوسي 4: 16.. ونجد شخصية أرخبس ورسالة شخصية له.. ذلك الشخص الذي هو خادم الله في كنيسة فليمون أيضا.. ومن هنا نستنتج أن أرخبس هو من لاودكية والا ما كان هناك داعي لإرسال رسالة شخصية له إذ كان سيكون ضمن جمهور المستمعين في كولوسي.. ونستنتج ايضا أن رسالة فليمون هي نفسها رسالة لاودكية وان فليمون من لاودكية والعبد انسيموس هرب ايضا من لاودكية.. كل هذا الاستنتاج لا يأتي الا من قراءة التحيات الختامية بدقة في كولوسي وفليمون

6- أولويات في حياتنا ينبغي أن تظل كذلك
في تيموثاوس الثانية يقول الرسول بولس أن وقت انحلاله قد حضر.. ومع ذلك ماذا طلب من تيموثاوس ليحضر معه.. “الردا ء الذي تركته في ترواس عند كاربس، أحضره متى جئت، والكتب أيضا ولاسيما الرقوق”.. الرداء ليحصل على الدفء ولكن نجد أن الكتب كانت لها اولوية خاصة في حياة بولس.. فكما قال لتيموثاوس أنك منذ الطفولية تعرف الكتب المقدسة القادرة ان تحكمك للخلاص.. هو أيضا طلب الكتب والرقوق على الرغم أنه كان يتوقع أن وقت انتقاله للرب قريب.. ولكن أولوياته كانت الكتاب المقدس.. ألا يعلمنا هذا كيف تكون أولوياتنا؟

7- جزء من تاريخ الرسول بولس مدون خلال تلك الفقرات
فهو يكتب عن الكثير من الأمور التي حدثت معه في مستقبله القريب والتي لم يكتبها سفر الأعمال والرحلات التي نوى أن يقوم بها.. دون أسماء من كان معه ومن تركه ومن سيأتي ليكون معه في المستقبل.. ذلك التوثيق يساهم بكثير في كتابة تاريخ تلك الحقبة الزمنية

8- أناس أكرموا الله فأكرمهم الله بذكر أسمائهم العطرة..
فنجد تعبيرات رائعة عن ذلك العامل معه, وعن الذي أحب الله بالحق, وتلك التي تعبت كثيرا في خدمتهم.. لقد دون بوحي الهي سجل مشرف لكثير من أناس أحبوا الله وخدموه.. أليس هذا جدير بأن نعرفه؟

كل هذه الأشياء حصلنا عليها وغيرها الكثير من الأمور من خلال فقرات يراها البعض غير هامة.. علاوة على ان الوحي دون لنا أسماء كان يمكن ألا نعرفها مطلقا ولكننا عرفناها بسبب تسجيل الرسول سلامه لها.. وبالحق ما كتب فقد كتب لأجل تعليمنا كما يقول معلمنا الرسول بولس في رسالة رومية “لأن كل ما سبق فكتب كتب لأجل تعليمنا، حتى بالصبر والتعزية بما في الكتب يكون لنا رجاء (رو 15: 4)

لا يوجد عقل ولا نقل يجيز رفض ان تكون التحية والسلام وحياً من الرب؟!
اليس الرب هو السلام ذاته والداعي للسلام بين البشر..؟!
ألم يوصينا ربنا بأنه طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم ابناء الله يدعون؟!
ألم يوصي رب المجد يسوع بأنه ان دخلنا الى بيت، فيجب ان نسلم عليه؟!
فلماذا لا يجوز للرسول بولس ان يسلم على أهل الكنيسة التي يرسل اليها رسائله.. وان تكون وحياً مقدساً نافعاً؟!


ان السلام الموجه بوحي الروح القدس بقلم الرسول بولس الى شخصيات واسماء عديدة من القديسين..
أثبت لنا معرفة اسماء من ساندوا وجاهدوا مع الرسول بولس في خدمته للسيد المبارك والتبشير باسمه في قارة اوربا وغيرها..
خصوصاً اسماء بشيرين كتبا الانجيل بوحي الروح وهما الرسول لوقا والرسول مرقس (صلواتهما معنا اجمعين)..
ومن هذه السلامات تعلم اساقفة الكنائس كيفية تدبير الرعية والكنائس واحتياجاتها، وبضرورة فعل ذلك حتى لو كانوا يعانون الشدائد والشقات والسجون..
وتعلمهم ضرورة التنسيق بين الاباء والاساقفة في تدبير أمور الرعاية.. فذكر الاحوال والسلامات ضروري جداً لرعاية الكنائس والاهتمام بذكر كل الخدام والعاملين فيها..
كما انه يعلمهم ضرورة اهداء السلامات والتحيات في الرسائل الرسولية التي ترسل ما بين الاساقفة على مر العصور..
كما ان السلامات في رسائل بولس الرسول قد أعطتنا معلومات حول مكانة المؤمنين بالمسيح.. وخصوصاً من الاغنياء مثل اراستس خازن مدينة كورونثوس..
وان هناك مؤمنين من بيت قيصر نفسه! (فيلبي 22: 4)

كلها وحي مفيد ونافع وقيم لنفوسنا ولكنائسنا


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 أغسطس 2011)

بولس يعرف من يختار، وأختياره وبركته لترتيوس كانت بمثابة مفتاح لجميع أهل روما - وترتيوس مسوقاً بالروح القدس الذي فيه وفي بولس الرسول، واللذان معاً يسيران في مركب المسيح، قد أهدوا للبشرية واحدة من أعظم الكتابات ولا يخفى على أحد فأن فحواها عبارة عن مكنونات معلنة بواسطة بولس وترتيوس مسوقين معاً بالروح القدس - والدليل ما أتت به الرسالة ومصدرها وهدفها. 

مع خالص التقدير


----------



## باحث في الاديان (15 أغسطس 2011)

اخي ستار انا لا اقصد السلامات فهذه ليست قضيتي
انا اتكلم عن كلام ترتيوس من نفسه في نهاية الرسالة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> اخي ستار انا لا اقصد السلامات فهذه ليست قضيتي
> انا اتكلم عن كلام ترتيوس من نفسه في نهاية الرسالة



الجو العام للكنيسة فى عصر الرسل ، كان فيه فيض عام من مواهب الروح القدس ، ومنها مواهب المعرفة والنبوءة والتكلم بلغات أخرى وشفاء الأمراض وغيرها

ولذلك كان الإنتشار السريع للمسيحية ، بدون رفع سلاح وبدون سلطة وبدون حتى رفع الصوت بالحكمة البشرية العالمية التى تلعب بالنفوس (مثلما كان يحدث فى شحن مشاعر الجماهير للهجوم على الأعداء)

بل كانت المسيحية تنتشر بسبب هذا الفيض العظيم من مواهب الروح القدس

وكانت الأمور يتم الحكم فيها بينهم بالشورى الحقيقة (فكل الرسل على قدم المساواة ، فكانت شورى فعلاً وليست إستشارة ) ، فى ظل حكم الروح القدس الذى يوجه الجميع بروح واحد

ففى ظل هذه الظروف ، كان الرسل والأساقفة والقسوس (شيوخ الكنيسة) ، يعملون بيد واحدة

فمثلما كانت النبوءات التى قالها الرسل لها كل الإعتبار ، كذلك كانت النبوءات التى بالروح القدس من خلال بقية الكنيسة لها كل الإعتبار ، مثل نبوءة أغابوس ، التى حذَّر فيها بولس الرسول من أنه سيتم القبض عليه فى أورشليم ، فقد تعامل معها بولس الرسول بكل الثقة ، ولكنه أبدى إستعداده ليس للقبض عليه فقط ، بل للموت من أجل إسم المسيح القدوس ، وهو ما حدث له فعلاً

وآسف على الإطالة


----------



## باحث في الاديان (15 أغسطس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الجو العام للكنيسة فى عصر الرسل ، كان فيه فيض عام من مواهب الروح القدس ، ومنها مواهب المعرفة والنبوءة والتكلم بلغات أخرى وشفاء الأمراض وغيرها
> 
> ولذلك كان الإنتشار السريع للمسيحية ، بدون رفع سلاح وبدون سلطة وبدون حتى رفع الصوت بالحكمة البشرية العالمية التى تلعب بالنفوس (مثلما كان يحدث فى شحن مشاعر الجماهير للهجوم على الأعداء)
> 
> ...


مع احترامي الشديد لك ما علاقة هذا بسؤالي؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> انا سؤالي هل كان ترتيوس يتكلم بوحي من الروح القدس ام لا فقط لا غير؟



هو كان كاتب بولس لهذه الرسالة ، فطالما كتب شيء اذن كتبه امام عيني بولس الرسول ، إذن هو موحى به ،،


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أغسطس 2011)

> انت تؤمن ان بولس رسول و يتكلم بالوحي من الروح القدس و هو يضع السلامات  فهي لا تنفي صفة الوحي عنه و لكن انا اتكلم عن ترتيوس الذي وضع تحياته في  رسالة بولس


ايوة ، ما هو كله كان أمام بولس !!


----------



## Star Online (15 أغسطس 2011)

*حبيبي باحث عن الاديان ..

صدقني انا متفهم لماذا أنت تري ان الاجابات بعيدة عن ما تريد أنت أن تسمع ..

الاجابة ببساطة ان الوحي في المسيحية له مفهوم أخر عما هو في الاسلام ..

ارجوك ان تقرأ هذا الرد بإمعان .


......................................











حاول اللاهوتيون تفسير الوحي ، وقدموا لذلك نظريات متعددة، نذكر منها:

1- النظرية الطبيعية: فاعتبر البعض أن الوحي هو إلهام طبيعي كذلك الإلهام الذي يصاحب الشعراء والأدباء فى كتابة قصائدهم وأعمالهم الفنية.

لكن هذه النظـرية مرفوضة لأنها تتجاهل العنصر الإلهي الذي يؤكده الكتاب المقدس عندما يقول « تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس » (2بط1: 21).

2- النظرية الميكانيكية أو الإملائية: وفيها قالوا إن الله قام بإمـلاء كتبة الوحي ما كتبوا، تماماً كما لو كان يحرك آلة كاتبة أو إنساناً آلياً.

هذه النظريـة على عكس النظرية السابقة تتجاهل العنصر البشرى، ولا يوجد أدنى سند لهذه النظرية في الكتاب المقدس، بل على العكـس إن لنا العديد من الأدلة على أن شخصية الكاتب ومشاعره ظاهرة فيما كتب (انظر رو9: 1-5). 

فكتابات الأنبياء والرسل تحمل طابع زمانهم وظروفهم واختباراتهم. لقد أحس إشعياء بالرهبة المقدسة وهو يحدثنا عن الرؤيا المسجلة فى أصحاح 6 من نبوته، كما وغمر إرميا في الأحزان الكثيفة وهو يكتب مراثيه، وامتلأ قلب داود بالفرح وبالعرفان وهو يكتب مزاميره الشهيرة مثل مزمور23، 103،...الخ

إننا نوافق تماما الكاتب الألماني "إريش ساور‎" الذي قال حاشا أن نقول إن الله ألغى شخصية كتبة الوحي فيما كتبوا، فهذا الأسلوب من الوحي لا يليق بالله مطلقا.

 إننا نجد مثل هذا الأسلوب فى الوثنيات والعبادات الشيطانية التي فيها تُفقِد الأرواح الشريرة الإنسـان شخصيته (انظر 1كو12: 2، مر5: 1-9). أما الإعلان الإلهي فإنه لا يلغى شخصية أواني الوحي، إذ أن أحد أهداف الإعلان الإلهي هو وجود شركة بين روح الإنسان وروح الله، فالله لا يسر بأن يشغل آلة ميتة، بل إنساناً ذا مشاعر، لا مجرد عبد بل صديق.

ولهذا فإننا نرفض أيضا نظرية الوحي الإملائي أو الميكانيكي.

3- النظرية الموضوعية: بمعنى أن الله أوحى لأواني الوحي بالفكرة فقط، دون العبارات نفسها، إذ ترك لكل كاتب أن يختار العبارات التي تروق له دون تدخل من جانبه. ولعل الذين اقترحوا هذه النظرية أرادوا بها تفـادى أية تناقضـات في الكتاب المقدس لا يعرفون حلها، أو أى عدم دقـة تاريخية أو علمية مزعومة.

لكننا أيضـاً نرفض هذه النظرية إذ أن الكتاب ينقضها. فكما أشرنا هناك فارق بين الإعلان والوحي، الإعلان كان للفكرة، لكن لئلا يعجز كتبة الوحي عن توصيل أفكار الله بكل دقة، فإن الله لم يتركهم يختارون العبارات. هذا ما أكده الرسول بولس عندما قال « لا بأقوال تعلمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما (مشيراً إلى الأقوال) يعلمه الروح القدس » (1كو2: 13). وأيضاً قوله عن اليهود إنهم « استؤمنوا (لا على أفكار الله، بل) على أقوال الله » (رو3: 2). وأيضاً ما قاله استفانوس عن موسى إنه « قبل من الله أقوالاً حية ليعطينـا إياها » (أع7: 38). وداود يقول « روح الرب تكلم بي، وكلمته (وليس أفكاره) على لساني » (2صم23: 2)



4- النظرية الجزئية: وتعنى أن هناك أجزاء فى الكتاب المقدس موحى بها، وأخرى غير موحى بها. ولكي ما يثبت أحد اللاهوتيين هذه النظرية، فإنه فسر الآية الواردة في فاتحـة الرسالة إلى العبرانيين « الله … كلم الآباء قديماً بأنواع (وفى حاشية الكتاب بأجزاء أو جزئياً) وطرق كثيرة »، والمقصـود من هذه الآية أن إعـلانات العهد القديم المتنوعة والكثيرة لم تكن كاملة، وكانت تنتظر الكمال في تجسد الكلمة، ومجيء الابن الحبيب بالجسد، لكن هذا اللاهوتي فسرها بأن ليس كل الكتـاب على نفس الدرجة من الوحي والعصمة؛ فنوع من الكلام هو وحي كامـل، والبعض الآخر وحي جزئي، وأجزاء ثالثة ليست وحياً على الإطلاق. 

لكن هذا اللاهوتي ارتبك ولم يعرف كيف يجيب عندما سأله واحد: وكيف تعرف أن عبرانيين 1:1 الآية التي بنيت عليها نظريتك هى ضمن آيات الوحي الكامل التي يمكنك الاستناد عليها؟

كلا ، بل إننا نتفق تمامـاً مع "رينيه باش" الذي قال: سواء كان الإناء المستخدم في الوحي مقتدراً فى القول كموسى، حكيماً كدانيـآل، فاسداً كبلعام، عدواً كقيافا، مقدساً كيوحنا، بلا جسد كالصوت الذي سُمِع فوق جبل سيناء، بلا شعور كاليد الكاتبة على حائط قصر بابل. . . فإن الفكـركان من الله، والعبارة أيضاً من الله.



5- النظرية الروحية: بمعنى أن الله أعطى الوحي للروحيـات فقط، أما الأمور الأخرى التاريخية أو العلمية. . .الخ فهي تحتمل الخطأ، شأنها شأن أية كتابات أخرى في ذلك الزمان. ويقول أصحـاب هذه النظرية إن الله تكلم إلينا فعلاً عن طريق كتابه المقدس، لكن ليست نصوص الكتاب هى كلمة الله، بل فقط الرسالة الروحية التي أتت إلينا من خلال هذه الكلمات. فحادثة دانيآل في جب الأسود مثلا هي في نظرهم قصة خياليـة لكنها مع ذلك تصور لنا أهمية الصلاة! ومعجزة تكثير الخبز لم تحـدث فعلاً - هكذا هم يقولون - لكنها تعلمنا الإيثار وتقديم ما عندنا للآخرين، وهكذا. عبر عن هذه النظرية واحد عندما علق على قصة إغلاق إيليا للسماء، وإعالة الغربان له بالقول: هذه القصة من الوجهة التاريخية خاطئة، ومن الوجهة الروحية صحيحة!!

ينتج عن هذه النظرية الفاسدة عدم قبول ذات كلمات الكتاب باعتبارها « أقوال الله »، كما أنها تجعل القارئ حراً تماماً أن يقبل أو يرفض ما يـراه هو صحيحاً أو خطأ فى عبارات وأقوال الوحي. وعندما نرفض إعطاء السلطان لكلمات الكتاب المقدس ففيمن نثق بعد ذلك يا ترى؟ أيجوز لنا أن نجعل من أنفسنا قضاة على أقوال الله؟

ترى من الذي يقرر ما هو صحيح، وما ليس له قيمة؟ كيف يمكنك التمييز بين الحقائق والتعاليم ؟ هل نترك ذلك لتذوقنا نحن للأمور؟ إننا بذلك نكون قد وضعنا أنفسنا فوق الوحي لنحكم نحن عليه، وبذلك يفقد الوحي معناه أصلاً. ثم كيف نفصل رسالة الوحي عن الخلفية التي منها قُدِمَت لنا هذه الرسالة؟ وأين في كل الكتاب نجد هذا الفاصل المزعوم؟ أين نجد ولو إشـارة أو تلميحاً عنه؟ أين في كل الكتاب يمكننا أن نستنتج أن جزءاً من الوحي مهم وآخر غير مهم؟

الوحي اللفظي أو الكلي

قال المعلم الاهوتي ف.ب.هول: نحن لسنا بحاجة أن نضع نظرية لشرح الوحي الحرفي أو اللفظي، فهذه شأنها شأن كل الحقائق الإيمانية لا نفسرها بل نقبلها بالإيمان. ونحن إذ نوافق هذا المعلم المعتبر، فإننا لن نشرح الوحي لكننا نُعرّفه كالآتي: هو تأثير إلهي مباشر يؤثر على ذهن كتبة الوحي، به تأهلوا لأن يقدموا الحق الإلهي بدون أدنى مزيج من الخطأ؛ وبناء عليه فإن الروح القدس أعطى كتبة الوحي لا الأفكار فحسب، بل قادهم قيادة ماهرة في إنشاء العبارات اللازمـة للتعبير الخالي من الخطأ عن هذه الأفكار التي أعلنها لهم.

الإدراك هنا ليس له المركز الأول؛ فقد يكون ذهن النبي مستنيراً إلى حد ما من جهة ما يكتب، أما الوحي فلا يوجد فيه شئ اسمه "إلى حد ما"، بل هو تملُّك كامل من الروح القدس لأواني الوحي، سواء أدرك النبي ما يقول أو لم يدرك. فمع أنه توجد درجات فى الإدراك، إلا أنه لا يوجد درجات في الوحي. لقد كان لدى داود بعض الإدراك، ويوحنا المعمدان كان إدراكه أكبر من داود، ورسـل العهد الجديد كان إدراكهم أكبر من يوحنا المعمدان، أما الوحـي الذي أُعطى لداود، بل وأقول أيضاً الذي أُعطى قبله لبلعام، هو وحي بنفس القدر الذي أُعطى لبولس.

والوحي يجعل النبي يتكلم بغض النظر عن حالته؛ فقد يتكلم دون توقع منه كالنبي الشيخ في بيت إيل (1مل13: 20)، أو دون دراية بما يقول كما حدث مع قيافا (يو11: 51)، أو دون رغبة منه كما حدث مع بلعام (عد23،24)، أو دون إدراك كامل لكل أبعاد ما يقول كما حدث مع معظم أنبيـاء العهد القديم (دا12: 8،9 و 1بط1: 11،12).







أمثلة لتوضيح «الوحي اللفظي»

والقصد من تسميته بالوحي اللفظي أن نبرز أهمية الألفاظ، فالألفاظ هامة جداً للتعبير الدقيق عن الفكر، وهي مختارة اختياراً إلهياً لهذا القصد. وهاك بعض الأمثلة التي توضح ذلك.

1- زمن الفعل: ففي محاورة للرب يسوع مع فريق من الصدوقيين (أحد الفرق الدينية على أيام المسيح) الذين ينكرون أمر القيامة، أوضح أن القيامة أمر متضمَّن في الكتب استناداً على قول الله لموسى « أنـا إله إبراهيم وإله إسحق وإله يعقوب ». لقد بنى المسيح تعليمه في هذه الآية على زمن الفعل. فمن قول الرب « أنا إله » بصيغة الحاضر - وليس "أنا كنت إله" (I am, not I was) هذا معناه أنهم أحياء عنده، لأن الله ليس إله أموات (مت22: 31-33). ونفس هذا الأمر نجده أيضاً عندما أعلن الرب يسوع أمام اليهود قائلاً « قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن (وليس أنا كنت) » (يو8: 58). وهذا معناه أنه الله الواجب الوجود.

2- ضمير الملكية (حرف الياء): إذ يسأل الرب يسـوع الفريسيين قائلاً « المسيح ابن من هو؟ » ثم يستطرد قائلاً « فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلا قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك؟ فإن كان داود يدعوه رباً فكيف يكون ابنه؟» (مت 22: 43- 45).

3- المفرد وليس الجمع: يؤكد الرسول بولس تعليماً مبنياً علي لفظ واحد مكتوب بالمفرد لا بالجمع في قوله « أما المواعيد فقيلت في إبراهيم وفى نسله (بالفرد لا الجمع. ثم يوضح قائلاً) لا يقول وفي الأنسال كأنه عن كثيرين، بل كأنه عن واحد (وفي نسلك) الذي هو المسيح » (غل3: 16)

4- كلمة واحدة فقط عليها التركيز: فكلمة واحدة فقط يكون لها مدلول هام يؤثر بقوة في المعنى، وهو ما نجده فى الرسالـة إلى العبرانيين إذ يقتبس الرسول من نبوة حجى 2: 6 ويقول « أما الآن فقد وعـد قائلاً إني مرة أيضاً أزلزل لا الأرض فقط بل السماء أيضاً». ثم يعلق قائلاً « فقوله مرة أيضاً يدل على تغيير الأشياء المتزعزعة كمصنوعة » (عب12: 26،27). ومرة أخرى يقول المسيح لليهود « أليس مكتوباً في ناموسكم أنا قلت إنكـم آلهة. ثم يعلـق قائلاً « إن قال آلهة لأولئك الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله، ولا يمكن أن يُنقَض المكتوب » (يو 10: 34،35).

من هذا كله يتضح لنـا دقة تعبيرات الكتاب المقدس، بل وأهمية حروفه. وليس الحروف فقط بل النقط أيضاً، ولذلك قال المسيح « لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل» (مت5: 18).

«العنصر البشري»

لقد استخدم الله العنصر البشري في الكتاب المقدس. فالله استخدم لغة البشر لكي يخاطبنا بها، كما استخدم أيضاً عقول كتبة الوحي وأذهانهم وذاكرتهم وعلمهم واختباراتهم ومشاعرهم والظروف المحيطة بهم. ومن هذا الامتزاج بين العنصرين الإلهي والبشري معاً تكونت كلمة الله كما يقول داود « روح الرب تكلم بي وكلمته علي لساني » (2صم23: 2). لقد سيطر الله علي العنصر البشري للكاتب مما سمح بظهور الطابع الشخصي لا الخطأ الشخصي.


هذا الأمر نجده واضحاً في فاتحة إنجيل لوقا. فلوقا جمع الوثائق المعتمـدة من شهود العيان وتحقق بنفسه من صحتها، وكان هذا هو العنصر البشرى في المؤرخ المدقق. لكنه عندما قام بالكتابة فإنه لم يكتب من ذاته دون أن يستلم الروح القدس كيانه بأسلوب فائق كيما يختار الحقائق التي يذكرها وتلك التي لا يذكرها، ولكي يرتبها في نسق معين كيما يخرج منها باستدلالاته واستنتاجاته.

يمكننا تشبيه هذا الامتزاج بين العنصرين الإلهي والبشري بالفنان الذي يعزف علي عدة آلات موسيقية فنسمع أصواتاً مختلفة ولو أن العازف واحد، ومع عظمة العازف فإنه سيتحرك في حدود قدرات الآلة التي بين يديه. هكذا فإن الله الذي كوّن الإنسان وشكّل ظروف بيئته، جهز أيضاً كل واحد من كتبة الوحي، أفـرزه من بطن أمه ودعـاه بنعمته (غل1: 15) ليعزف بواسطته مقطوعته الرائعة. وإني أتساءل: هل كان ممكناً لشخص آخر غير سليمان أن يكتب لنا عن خواء العالم وبطله كما فعل هو في سفر الجامعة؟ إنه لم يكن ناقماً علي العالم إذ لم يُحرَم من شيء مما تحت الشمس، بل تمتع بلذائذ الحياة كلها دون أن يفقد الحكمة؛ وأخيراً سجل لنا اختباره « باطل الأباطيل الكل باطل »، لكن كتابته كانت بالوحي. ومن مثل بولس كان يمكنه أن يكتب لنا عن عدم امتلاك البر الإلهي بالأعمـال الناموسية؟ فمن مِن البشر كان لـه من الامتيازات نظيره حتى قال « إن ظن واحد آخر أن يتكل علي الجسد فأنا بالأولىَ» (في3: 4)، لكنه اعتبر هذا كله من أجل المسيح خسارة!! لكن ما كتبه أيضاً كـان بالوحي. وأنت إذ تقرأ كتابات لوقا تشعر إزاء اللمحات الطبية فيها* أن كاتبها طبيب؛ وهذا لا يتعارض مع كون الروح القدس أملاه ما كتب.

مشكلة واعتراض


هذه المشكلة هى كيف نسمي الكتاب المقدس «كلمة الله» رغم أنه يحتوي علي أقوال الشيطان وأقوال الأشرار، أو علي الأقل أقوال بعض القديسين الخاطئة في لحظات فشلهم وضعفهم (انظر جا2: 24)؟ والإجابة البسيطة علي ذلك هي أن الأمر بتسجيل هذه الأقوال هو الذي كان بالوحي لا الكلمات ذاتها.

في آيات مثل متى 12: 24، 26: 69،70 وتكوين3: 4 وغيرها، نحن عندنا تسجيل صحيح لأقوال خاطئة، أو بالحري التسجيل كان بالوحي، رغم أن الأقوال نفسها ليست موحى بها.

إذاً فالتعليم بالوحي الحرفي أو اللفظي لا يعلم بأن كل أقوال الوحي هي على ذات القدر من الأهمية، بل إنها كلها سجلت في الكتاب بالوحي.

ولقد أوضح بولس هذا الأمر عندما ميز آراءه الخاصة في مسائل خاصة بالزواج موضحاً بصريح العبارة أن هذا رأيه هو وحُكمه الروحي في الأمر وليس « وصايا الرب » (1كو7).

منقول بتصرف من كتاب الوحي ومعناه 
لتشارلز رايري​*


----------



## باحث في الاديان (15 أغسطس 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ايوة ، ما هو كله كان أمام بولس !!


نعم لكن الكاتب غير بولس هو كاتب الرسالة خطيا ترتيوس
عشان بس افهم ما قلتموه انا وصلت للاتي:
ان ترتيوس ايضا كان يكتب هذا باذن من بولس بعدما راي محبة بولس لاهل رومية و لكن هذا لا ينفي انه كلام الله صح؟


----------



## باحث في الاديان (15 أغسطس 2011)

اخي ستار مرة اخري انا غير معترض علي السلامات ان كان هذا هو مفهوم الوحي عندكم انا اتكلم عن كتابات ترتيوس


----------



## Star Online (15 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> اخي ستار مرة اخري انا غير معترض علي السلامات ان كان هذا هو مفهوم الوحي عندكم انا اتكلم عن كتابات ترتيوس




صديقي باحث 

حاول تقرأ الردود ولا تأخذها (بالشبه)

ان كنت قرأت الرد بتمعن ستفهم ما أريد أن أوصله لك ..

تحياتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أغسطس 2011)

> نعم لكن الكاتب غير بولس هو كاتب الرسالة خطيا ترتيوس


ايوة لكن أمام بولس ! ، وكاتب رسالة " بولس " هو من قلت عنه ! ، فهى رسالة بولس وكتبه له تلميذه ، ما مشكلتك ؟



> ان ترتيوس ايضا كان يكتب هذا باذن من بولس بعدما راي محبة بولس لاهل رومية و لكن هذا لا ينفي انه كلام الله صح؟



لا يوجد أصلا أي شك فضلا عن عدم النفي ، فالكلام طالما بسماح من الرسول إذن هو كلام رسولي بحسب الوحي المسيحي ..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> مع احترامي الشديد لك ما علاقة هذا بسؤالي؟




يا أخى الفاضل

سيادتك : "باحث"

فهل من المعقول أنك لم تجد أى علاقة لمداخلتى هذه مع سؤالك عن كيفية عمل الوحى الإلهى ، وهل هو قاصر على بولس الرسول وحده !!!
ألم أعطى أمثلة عن عمل الوحى بطرق متنوعة !!!!
وهو هنا يعمل بإرشاد رجال الكنيسة ، إن كان بولس الرسول أم غيره ، لإرشادهم عمَّا يفعلوه ويقولوه ، لذلك لم يكن فى الأمر شيئ غريب حينذاك ، ولا الآن

أرجو أن تبحث فى مداخلتى مرة أخرى ، بعين الباحث


----------



## باحث في الاديان (16 أغسطس 2011)

عموما وضحت لي اجاباتكم شكرا


----------



## Star Online (17 أغسطس 2011)

باحث في الاديان قال:


> عموما وضحت لي اجاباتكم شكرا



ربنا يباركك ويحفظك


----------

